
Russia seeks to ban Jehovah's Witnesses - prmph
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/world/europe/russia-moves-to-ban-jehovahs-witnesses-as-extremist.html?_r=0
======
aurizon
Just develop a trap, like a fly trap, they have similar intelligence!

